# Rambling Man needs advice



## MacLaddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is my first post in this forum, and I appreciate any information you can provide to me.

Let me start with a little information about me. Around fifteen years ago (when I was just a kid, really) I took some Tae Kwon Do. Although I enjoyed it, I have realized later in life that it was not a good experience. Nothing against the art, it was just the forum it was provided in. A high school gymnasium with 50 other people didn't work well for me.

Later on, in my late teens-early 20's, a friend of mine took me under his wing and taught me his "style," so to speak. His description of it was simply "Street Fighting." I worked very hard at this for many years, and became quite confident with it. After many years on the punching bag, and as I got older and a bit flabbier, I put it away.

Now finally, for my question...

I want back in. I am looking for something with discipline, and that will help me to get back into shape. My problem is that I am not sure if I can forget what I have already been taught. Many martial arts that I look at have very different stances than what I am used to. For instance; if you are right handed, and that is where your power lies, then I will leave my right foot back (with my heel off the ground a hair, just like a boxer), and use it for the power strikes, leading in with my left. However, many arts I am looking at seem to do this backward. They seem to leave the right foot forward, using the right arm as the initial quick handed strike and block...

Anyhow, not to make this too long of a story; I have looked into Krav Maga, which seems to closely mirror my style, or AKKI Kenpo, which has a school by my house that does not allow any children in. (which is awesome) Now I cannot decide which I would like to try.

I really know nothing about AKKI Kenpo. It seems to be based on speed, which I am not a huge fan of. (I don't like someone being right in my face before I can attack).

I hope my rambling makes sense to someone. Any advice or help is appreciated.

Mac...


----------



## MacLaddy (Jun 7, 2009)

I should be more specific on one item.

I am absolutely willing to learn a new style. I am just being specific on styles that I have learned in the past so that I may transition easier to something else/new.

Perhaps something entirely different would be best. I simply don't know, I just know what I have been comfortable with in the past.

Thanks again for all the forthcoming advice.


----------



## Carol (Jun 7, 2009)

I think there is a lot to be said about going with your instincts.  If it feels wrong to you, you might not be happy training in it.

I'd suggest visiting both, and seeing if you can perhaps spend a couple weeks with each school.

The two choices that you have are both very practical arts.  Conditioning is especially emphasized in Krav Maga.  The downside to training in that style is that there can be some variability in terms of what sort of self defense material is actually taught.  Some Krav Maga schools just have you do kickboxing (and not much else) for 3 months. Others have you doing some reality-based self defense starting on your first class. 

AKKI Kenpo does put some emphasis on speed.   There are some clips on YouTube somewhere of Mr. Paul Mills winning some quick-draw competitions that are pretty cool to watch.   Its also one of the more "closed" organizations.  The AKKI folks generally don't share their material with anyone except AKKI students or folks with a genuine interest in joining an AKKI school.  Your best bet would be to visit the school and share your concerns with the instructor.  

Even more important than the art, is the instructor.  When you do decide on a school, make sure you have a good instructor that will be able to communicate the material to you well, and inspire you to learn.  Make sure the goals that you have in mind are met by the class.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 8, 2009)

MacLaddy said:


> ...or AKKI Kenpo, which has a school by my house that does not allow any children in. (which is awesome) ...



LOL.  Great line


----------



## sparky12 (Jun 9, 2009)

First of all welcome. Let me start out with this: discipline is within you. You have it or you don't. Most MA schools are disciplined and offer knowledge and training but it is up to you to accept the discipline. If you are ready to learn you will succeed. Try both schools and see which one you like. Just my thoughts.
Regards, Don


----------

